# Really tired after horse riding!?



## Marlea Warlea

I used to be able to ride for hours without getting the least bit tired and now I can hardly ride half an hour.
I just bought a new bigger horse so I'm thinking that might be slightly the reason because im so used to little ponies.
I also have a weird heart so that could also be related.
What do you think?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I would probably visit the doc and get checked out if you haven't done so for a while. I was having that problem too, in fact I had days where I couldn't even get out of bed I was so exhausted all the time. Turns out my thyroid was low. After a few months of dosage adjustments I'm back to my old self with energy to spare....poor Cinny actually has to WORK now. 

I's always worth it to make sure everything checks out alright.


----------



## Missy May

Other than medical, some horses gait can be a bit more tiring to ride than others. Half an hour would concern me, though.


----------



## Paintlover1965

What do you mean by weird heart? Do you have a cardiomyopathy, arrhythmia, congenital defect or valvular disease?


----------



## tinyliny

you should not be tired after half an hour, not at your youth. Does your mom know how you feel?
I will say, that one's menstrual cylce will play a big factor in that. I would be super fatiqued the day before it started.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Would check it out with the doctor. You never know.

I know Selena tires me out a lot faster than any other horse does, even the colts, but half an hour is alarmingly low...


----------



## Iseul

I'm exhausted after a half hour of actually working with my horse. I have no health problem, it"s just mentally exhausting working with a horse (especially my horse :/ ) that doesn't do as asked right away everytime. I'm not physically tired at all, but the mental exhaustion kills me everytime, lol. That's what I get for getting a project horse instead of a finished one.

I can go for hours at a time, but no matter if we walk around the arena for a half hour or 5 hours, I'm mentally exhausted by the time I sit back down in my truck.

But, I would go get a check up at the doctors if you haven't lately, it could be somethinf a lot different than what I feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I am with others. Get a doctor to check you out for low Vitamin D. I have SVT which is super ventricular tachycardia. It is an irregular heart beat due to an electrical malfunction in the heart. I had it corrected in 2000 but I occasionally still have issues with it but not like before. 

Before I was always exhausted and tired. Pushing the grocery cart through the store was exhausting. Once it was corrected I can push my own cart and take the groceries out! 

Hope it gets better for you but check it out with your doctor.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I used to take half an hour lessons. It depends on what you are doing in them. I used to be VERY tired after them. Now I'm not tired after 45 minutes.

Evaluate your diet, your water intake, and speak with someone if you are concerned.

But what did you do with your riding time before you felt tired?


----------

